# I could use a new pen



## rsoria1 (Apr 19, 2008)

let's see what you guys got!


----------



## armyguy (Apr 28, 2009)

Check out American Honor Designs on Facebook or @americanhonordesigns, we build all sorts of handmade pens.


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

what style are you looking for?


----------



## rsoria1 (Apr 19, 2008)

I like the pens that incorporate a bullet but I am open to anything really


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Here are some different styles for you to see. There are others but these are sum of the most popular. You can get most in Gold, Chrome, Gun Metal, and some in copper or other metals. You can also have them made with different colors of wood, acrylic or antler.


----------



## rsoria1 (Apr 19, 2008)

the second picture is exactly what I had in mind! Pm me pricing info please!


----------

